# Let's see 1 of your unusuaal jars....



## cookie (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's one....an Australian FOWLERS No 31, with original FOWLERS lid and clamp....


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2008)

How about a Columbia.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's my newest favorite. It is the Puritan jar with the sailing ship.  The ship is a little light embossed like most of them are.   I need a lid and original clamp if anybody has them for sale.  I have a repro clamp so a lid would be enough to complete it for now.  I could kick myself.  A few years ago I had an EXTRA original lid and metal and sold them on ebay.  Hindsight is always 20/20.     I got this on Christmas Eve.   Best of luck collecting to everybody.      Paul   []


----------



## idigjars (Jan 6, 2008)

*Okay, since I didn't have a lid for the Puritan and this photo was handy here is a 3fer one pic.   BB Wilcox on the left, Moores in the center, Pet on the right.   Paul *


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul, I have a geenish aqua Puritan lid. I did have a jar for it but the post office broke it on the way back from cleaning. I would consider a trade if you have a lid/lids that I need. George


----------



## mikmis (Jan 6, 2008)

i dont have many jars but i dug these two up together.its a columbia too warren .i couldnt get a verry good pic of the lid but it says columbia patent dec.29,1896.the base has b&b in script .and it has a ground lip.do you know if this was tabacco or coffee?


----------



## mikmis (Jan 6, 2008)

2


----------



## mikmis (Jan 6, 2008)

3


----------



## mikmis (Jan 6, 2008)

4


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 6, 2008)

Open Pontil.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 6, 2008)

nice jars paul how old are those?


----------



## idigjars (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Michael, they are all ground mouth jars, pre 1900.
 George, email me with a lid want list.  I'll see if I can find something you might need.           thanks    Paul


----------



## idigjars (Jan 6, 2008)

And Michael, thank you for the compliment.  Best regards and good luck with your collecting.   Paul


----------



## otgb (Jan 6, 2008)

i have a puritin pint that needs a lid. i dug the jar in the spring


----------



## idigjars (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Tim & Paula, nice Pint Puritan, want to sell it?  Or the nice midget to the left of it?  Let me know.  Thanks and Best regards!   Paul []


----------



## otgb (Jan 7, 2008)

Sure Paul 
 I like to trade,but cash is good to. i do not collect jars if you want to PM me your number  and a good time to call i will call i have a few jars and dig them all the time 
 Tim


----------



## idigjars (Jan 7, 2008)

Just sent you my phone number.  Call at your convenience.  Thanks!  Paul []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice jars everyone.  Though I am not a collector of jars, I had the opportunity back in 03 (20 not 19) [] to dig this rather rare piece. I have posted it a time or two over the years, but for some of the new members who love jars, I thought I would do it one more time. It was dug with the original glass lid insert and I dug the original band for it a few years later. Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 7, 2008)

Band for the jar in better than good condition. Smoke


----------



## annie44 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice one, Smoke!   Never asked before, but do you have any pickles you've dug??


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not a one Cindy. A few condiment jars that had the wide mouth. I believed them to be pickles but none with embossment or the typical BHill or Cathedral styles. Dug a pretty cool French mustard once.  Kelley


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2008)

I know I said this before but man I like that jar. I have dug alot of jars but never a Gem Butter jar.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 8, 2008)

Kelley, that's a nice one.  Thanks for sharing those pics and congrats on digging such a nice jar.   Paul


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 12, 2008)

I've enjoyed seeing everyone's favorites, I couldn't whittle mine down to just one. Here's a photo of 3 of my favorite California jars.  From the left - H. Levi & Co. Epicurean Delicacies, Wellman Peck & Co.(both San Francisco) and Southern California Packing Co. Los Angeles.  None of these are in Redbook 9 except for the last one, but it's not listed in this small size.  They all have glass inserts that resemble the intricate front embossing.  If Redbook 10 doesn't list them, guess it'll be time to send some pics to Doug Leybourne.  -Tammy


----------



## annie44 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are all very nice - I especially like the third one - is that a tree in the center of the embossing??  Are those half pint jars?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, that's a palm tree on the last one.  The first two hold about a pint, they're comparable in size to the Flaccus jars.  The third one holds about 12 ounces. -Thanks!  -Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow Tammy those are great jars. I can see why they are your favorites.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Tammy, very nice jars.  Very nice pics.  Are you married to Warren?  If you are...........you two are probably both in Muncie today.  Wish I could have been.  Congrats on your jars.            Paul


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Paul, Well, I do know Warren, and we both do live in CA, but I'm married to Ron.  Winter shows in Muncie aren't big on our list.  We're both (that's Ron & I) from IN originally so I know what January can be.  Maybe see you at a July show in '08 or '09.  -Tammy


----------



## idigjars (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Tammy, ooops, faux pas on the husband, sorry.   I couldn't make it to the Muncie show either.  Too many other obligations, covering for another guy at work, spent ALL my extra money on a local real photograph collection of Niles Michigan Friday night.  

 Anyway, my friend went to the show and brought me back a copy of the new redbook #10.  About 50 extra pages.  The cost is $40.  

 My friend had a ball at Muncie and he had a good time selling and buying.  I will try and make the July show and hope to meet you and your husband in person.  

 What is your main focus in jar collecting?  Good luck with your collection and best regards.  Paul  []


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 14, 2008)

One of the earliest of the jars listed in the red book. About 1850.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice waxer. Love the crudeness.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice jar George.  I dug a half gallon petal jar with IP in aqua once.  Came out of a 70's pit.  A late throw.  Probably figured they had lost enough food in it why keep it around.  Sold it to Hathaway a few years ago.  Thanks for sharing the pic of your jar, it's a beauty.  Nice whittle too.       Paul


----------



## Mike O (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is one I was trying to find out about and still know nothing about it!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is another one of mine. It is called the Fruit Keeper. It has a flip lever on tp that loosens the bail.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2008)

This one is the Perfection. It has a stepped top that you slid the bales over. It is stepped so you can use it even if the bails get streached.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice jars Mike & Warren.  Thanks for posting the pics.   Paul


----------

